# LD Lines



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Now heres a strange thing.
On another site there is talk of LD Lines terminating there ferry run from St Nazaire to Gijon and Poole to Gijon.
I was going to book a ferry from St Nazaire to Gijon and decided to call the company.
I was told that the last ferry runs would be 6th Sept. Ah well thinks I, I will have to drive down instead.
Then I thought I would check the website for LD Lines, according to that you can still book ferries late in to Sept!!!
Just a word of warning, you may be booking a ferry that according to the operator in their office says wont exist.

Take care out there
Mr Slip


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm afraid it's true. Had a call off the CC yesterday. Bookings from Poole to Santander has been chopped as of the 7th September.

The agent from the CC told me that LD Lines have rebooked me on Brittany Ferries leaving a day earlier. Unfortunately this doesn't work for us but it seems negotiable, just waiting for confirmation. Seems like they're trying to help.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Seems certain that Poole - Santander has been axed but what about Poole - Gijon and St.Nazaire - Gijon, lots of misinforfmation and rumours at the moment.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It doesn't make sense to me for a ferry company to operate ferries from the UK to TWO ports within 100 miles of each other in Spain. (Santander & Gijon)

Leave Santander/Bilbao to BF and concentrate on Gijon (further West) makes sense to me.

I am coming back from Santander at the end of Sept (BF. Economie service) about a week ago I checked the online booking system as I was thinking about ammending my booking to take Smartie and trailer. It showed that particular sailing, and those either side for a fair while, as being fully booked. 

Now, did BF have prior knowledge that LD were going to "Pull the plug" and close their booking system to new bookings to accommodate the overflow from LD? Or are they genuinely full which leaves LD with more than a bit of a problem getting their customers home. Maybe the LD customers will get bounced onto BF's premium sailing?

I tried to book a return sailing with LD when they first launched their service, at that time the last return sailing was...... 7th Sept. They opened bookings around early June for sailings later than Sept 7. The sailing dates didn't fit my schedule so I booked with BF's Economie service instead, phew glad I did!!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Would be a shame if LD scrapped the St Nazaire-Gijon as it's a good compromise between a not very cheap BF to Santander, and driving through France. I doubt that this will happen- their website for this route at the moment says:

"We are currently reviewing our schedule for the period starting September 2014 onwards. Sales will not be open until we have completed this process.?We thank you for your patience…"


A question for Mr Plodd please: What's the situation re sleeping accommodation on the Economie sailing. I see the ensuite cabins don't have carpets,(!) but are the loungers, seats etc acceptable for a decent night's kip??


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

They look the same as on Pont Aven: http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/economie/etretat/accommodation/reserved-lounge-seats


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi All
When I rang LD lines on Thursday they told me that sailings from St Naz to Gijon we finishing on 6th Sept.
However you can still book sailings on that crossing well later in Sept so who knows.
We have used LD Lines many times, Ryanair of the seas it suits us but the office stuff is a little off the wall
Mr Slip


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

In last nights local paper;

http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/ne..._closure_of_routes_from_Poole_port/?ref=var_0


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Britanny Ferries will try and protec t its business interests as much as it can.

I just checked fares for the Mercedes + trailer, £1200+ return, Plymouth-Santander.

When you think that Stena charge less than half that on the North Sea run, including a cabin, it must be good business for them, but I wonder how much they lose due to the high prices?

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have paid just under £400 for a Brittany Economie service Santander to Portsmouth (one way) at the end of September. 7.5m MH and 4M trailer AND it includes a cabin. !!

So not sure how thet managed to quote you £1200 

Telbell

I tried an overnight (channel) sailing a while ago without a cabin, NEVER EVER again !!!! I can sleep pretty much anywhere as a rule but I had about 30 mins total, noisey peaople bumping into you, seat uncomfortable, dont even THINk of it, have a cabin every time (night sailing that is) 

Dont forget that the Economie price INCLUDES a cabin (its an extra on the non economie sailing)


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Mrplodd. Just looked at trying to book an economie for next May and it would seem that they have changed things as it is an extra £115 for a cabin or £10 for a reserved seat   

So a return with an under 7 metre van with the inside cabin would be £828. Mind you it is £968 for the "cruise" ship


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Dont forget that the Economie price INCLUDES a cabin (its an extra on the non economie sailing)


Have we been robbed ?

We've got an economie sailing on the Etretat from Bilbao to Portsmouth in March and have been charged £110 for our cabin. It's a 2/4 berth outside one which, for the outward crossing in December- on the CF- costs £80 for the same grade of cabin.

No mention was made that I saw anyway, of any kind of cabin being included in the price on either boat.

The Etretat was the only boat doing that route when we wanted to return as they have boats in for service and upgrading.

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The other day I did a "mock" pricing enquiry for the economie and it was definitely EXTRA 110 pds for cabin


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The other day I did a "mock" pricing enquiry for the economie and it was definitely EXTRA 110 pds for cabin


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> I have paid just under £400 for a Brittany Economie service Santander to Portsmouth (one way) at the end of September. 7.5m MH and 4M trailer AND it includes a cabin. !!
> 
> So not sure how thet managed to quote you £1200


Brittany Ferries use dynamic pricing so the later you book the more expensive the crossing...........usually. My return crossing with club class cabin including Travel Club discount booked several months ago for a September departure and November return between Plymouth and Santander cost £696.70 sailing on the Pont Aven (non economy).

I have met several late bookers at Santander who have paid more than this for a single.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just re-checked my booking for Santander to Portsmouth on 28th September (it is with Brittany NOT LD) MH plus trailer and it very definitely INCLUDES a cabin (phew! I was starting to think I had made a big mistake) total cost is £404

I booked via CC and I will be taking my confirmation paperwork with me just in case of any "problems" over my cabin.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just been looking at the BF website and suspect that the with/ without cabin difference is up to how it is worded on the website. Neither the C&CC or the 
CC could match our quote from BF so we booked direct via the BF website on the first day we were able to book for December. That meant that cabins are priced separately. The Clubs must assume you are having a cabin and so include it in the overall figure they quote you.

BF have a table on their website giving the " from " price and say that that includes a cabin but, presumably , if you wished to go for a recliner or sit in the lounge, then it would be less. 

Or perhaps we are being robbed after all...!

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Would be a shame if LD scrapped the St Nazaire-Gijon as it's a good compromise between a not very cheap BF to Santander, and driving through France. I doubt that this will happen- their website for this route at the moment says:
> 
> "We are currently reviewing our schedule for the period starting September 2014 onwards. Sales will not be open until we have completed this process.?We thank you for your patience…"
> 
> A question for Mr Plodd please: What's the situation re sleeping accommodation on the Economie sailing. I see the ensuite cabins don't have carpets,(!) but are the loungers, seats etc acceptable for a decent night's kip??


Carpets :? . . . Be like the rest of us - sleep in a bed, last time I had an inside cabin with en suite bathroom which was adequate - just didn't have a porthole !


----------

